# 60cm Iwagumi



## planter (16 Aug 2008)

So heres My next little project .... 

Tank          60 x 30 x 30 opti white 
Stand         Tetra  (AquaArt 60)





Filtration    Eheim Prof II thermo 2226 established from another scape which I will be breaking down.
Lighting     Arcadia luminaire 4 x 24 watt T5 (though I may well only use 2 bulbs)
Co2            pressurised JBL profi set 2 with 2 KG bottle
Diffusion    Via internal reactor
Substrate   Red Sea Flora base 
Ferts          TPN+ 

My 1st scape for this tank is An Iwagumi style aquarium using Ohko rocks AKA Dragon stone.
Ive not worked with it before but I love the texture and colour. Its not as shapely as mini landscape so a Chisel and a hammer have come in handy. 

Im no expert in the rules of Iwagumi So am having to go with what what I feel looks right. Any help regarding rock placement etc is welcome. 

This was my first attempt ...... 





And the current second attemp ....


----------



## John Starkey (16 Aug 2008)

Hi Planter,personally i like the first layout it moves from left to right quite nicely ,regards john.


----------



## Wayney (16 Aug 2008)

The first one is my fave, like John says it flows nicely across the whole tank. 
What plants are you thinking of for this one?

Regards Wayne,


----------



## planter (16 Aug 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> The first one is my fave, like John says it flows nicely across the whole tank.
> What plants are you thinking of for this one?
> 
> Regards Wayne,



I was a bit worried with the first scape about the front four stones being in a line? with the second from left being very central ... Also the first scape uses 6 stones as opposed to the odd number used in the second scape ... like I said not up on the rules of Iwagumi but I was thinkg 3 or 5 stones is the way to go usually? Im not dead against making alterations at this point , Im all ears fellas ! 

Not asure what to do about plants yet im thinking I might  do a HC only scape if I can get the rock placement right.
Im also thinking about some nice layered moss but this is not such a fast scape.


----------



## Tom (16 Aug 2008)

Second one for me, although the two right ones kinda of merge together if you can see what I mean. I would move the smaller one (second from right) over to the left slightly.

Tom


----------



## planter (16 Aug 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Second one for me, although the two right ones kinda of merge together if you can see what I mean. I would move the smaller one (second from right) over to the left slightly.
> 
> Tom



Tom?


----------



## Wayney (16 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> I was a bit worried with the first scape about the front four stones being in a line? with the second from left being very central ... Also the first scape uses 6 stones as opposed to the odd number used in the second scape ... like I said not up on the rules of Iwagumi but I was thinkg 3 or 5 stones is the way to go usually? Im not dead against making alterations at this point , Im all ears fellas !
> 
> Not asure what to do about plants yet im thinking I might  do a HC only scape if I can get the rock placement right.
> Im also thinking about some nice layered moss but this is not such a fast scape.



From what I've read from various articles an odd number of stones is the done thing but hey rules are there to be broken, I think you can get away with an even number as long as the placement is right, but hey, I'm a complete noob so don't take my word for it   

Looking really good though so far mate, keep it up 8) 

Regards Wayne,


----------



## Garuf (16 Aug 2008)

Number 2 for me as well I prefer the flow of it. 
In the first scape that middle rock is just too prominent and draws the eye towards it rather than into the gap it creates. 
I would add some more smaller rocks to see how that works for you as the first layouts smaller rocks in the right side I feel work brilliantly.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2008)

Whats with Iwagumi??  plants and more plants is so much fun  
Looking great mate, love the dragon stone 
What you going to use for carpet?


----------



## Tom (16 Aug 2008)

> Tom?



To me that looks better, could possibly go slightly further. But it's your scape mate   

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Aug 2008)

picture b for me.

awesome stone   

mark


----------



## George Farmer (16 Aug 2008)

2nd is better.  Think about once the plants are mature too...


----------



## planter (17 Aug 2008)

not sure im happy with this rock arrangement . Off to do a rescape


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Aug 2008)

arghhh, i wanted to do that signature thing too. you beat me to it. oh well.

mark


----------



## planter (17 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> arghhh, i wanted to do that signature thing too. you beat me to it. oh well.
> 
> mark




lol I must get out of the house more   

Ok so here goes scape no 3. 
Is this more like Iwagumi??





you know ive looked at soooo many aquascapes in pictures that I find it easier to judge my own scapes in photo than real life!! Just looking at this pic in this post im thinking 'that right hand rock is too big, maybe if i tilt it a bit more and possibly move it to the left away from the glass a bit?

Ahhhggggrrrr  I might just go buy a hamster instead  


Edit - Im thinking I prefered it the way it was


----------



## Calum (17 Aug 2008)

Whats the space like in the cabinet planter? Would it be possible for a photo of the inside?


----------



## planter (17 Aug 2008)

Calum said:
			
		

> Whats the space like in the cabinet planter? Would it be possible for a photo of the inside?



cabinet space is limited mate ... I havent installed the filter etc yet so im not sure if a pic will help, The Co2 bottle (2kg) will definatley have to go outside on this one. I want an ADA cab but they are a bit rich for me and knowing me ill spend the money on the components to build one and Muff it up. let me see if I can post you a pic ....

edit -

here you go 
(Obviously the shelves do come out)


----------



## Calum (17 Aug 2008)

Thanks mate, that photo helped alot.


----------



## planter (18 Aug 2008)

Well im back to where I started pretty much having decided against the Sanzon Iwagumi (3 tower/pillar rock formation).
It lacked interest IMO and I feel the 5 stones really help to lengthen the tank.
So I am back to 5 stones (Gozon?) and although the scape looks much the same Ive taken onto account what you said George about imagining it once the plants grow. Ive adjusted the substrate to account for the depth of the carpeting foreground plants so as not to hide the front smaller stones as the plants grow (hopefully). As a result the 3 front stones look a little large until the carpet thickens. 





Next stage is the planting .... I have to strip down a tank in order to house this new one so I will be filliing it with that water and installing the established filter. HC will come from the same tank. Ive never transfered HC in this fashion but read Dans comment in an earlier post about just replanting the trimmings? Fingers crossed   

Comments always welcome.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Ive never transfered HC in this fashion but read Dans comment in an earlier post about just replanting the trimmings? Fingers crossed



ive just re planted some hc from the henge to my holding tank and its took off magically.

your rock arranging is great planter. 

mark


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

Looking forward to this planter, i love your latest scapes   

You could try a different style of iwagumi and try to make it look as though all the stones are joined together under the substrate. Its up to you though!

Nice sig aswell


----------



## planter (18 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Ive just re planted some hc from the henge to my holding tank and its took off magically.
> 
> your rock arranging is great planter.
> 
> mark



better get the tweezers out then!    

Cheers


----------



## Vito (18 Aug 2008)

I must say I love those rocks, The arrangements look sweet, I will definitely keep my eye on this thread. Good job so far mate, keep it up.

Vito.


----------



## planter (18 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this planter, i love your latest scapes
> 
> You could try a different style of iwagumi and try to make it look as though all the stones are joined together under the substrate. Its up to you though!
> 
> Nice sig aswell



Hi Aron,

Im thinking im gonna go with it pretty much as it is now. But I intend to get a few scapes out of this tank. Ive got a pile of mini landscape rocks that Im itching to put to good use too   .

Hi Vito,
For me the best possible start to an aquascape is to obtain good hardscape materials. Those rocks may be costly but they will be with you for a long time. When you consider what a reef keeper will spend on live rocks its nothing to spend Â£50 or more on some nice bits and peices.


----------



## planter (20 Aug 2008)

Last day of my break so the tanks had to be moved today! Ive probobly moved those rock one to many times now and could have gone on playing rocks forever. After settling for the following scape -





I took the scissors to The HC in the existing scape and trimmed and replanted, and planted, and planted, and planted, and planted ........ .. .. . . 

Never planted HC stem by stem before .... it was a long old process thats for sure. Started last night, filled the tank with enough water to cover the subatrate and went to bed. Started again first thing this morning planting more HC stems. Once I thouhgt Id planted enough stems I started to break down the other tank.
It was always going to be a long day -





The water that had sat in the tank whilst planting the HC was syphoned of and Once the tank was is position I filled it with 50% from the old tank and 50% Dechlorinated tap water.  
It was quite amazing just how much hair grass had grown from the few stems I planted !! 





There was loads Of HC too, the top of it looked great but underneath was brown and dead as it had never been trimmed. 





Where did all that HM come from, I think I only bought one pot!





I knew the external and the Co2 bottle werent going to fit in the cabinet but at the last minute decided that the filter would go beside the tank with the gas bottle inside. This made piping the filter a lot simpler.





The tank looks sooooo empty..... I must admit im a little bit scared about the low plant biomass I usually plant heavy from the start. The whole base is dotted with HC stems and ive added a few blyxa stems. Dosed with 5 ml flourish excel (initial dose) and 1.5 ml TPN+ ( will dose both daily)


Aaaaaaaaand relax .....zzzzz zzzz zzz z


----------



## JamesM (20 Aug 2008)

Nice presentation pics mate, adds much style 

Tank looks great 8)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Aug 2008)

Nice one mate. I like the way you have presented your photo's, very Ukaps!   

Its funny, Ive been looking at your numerous rock arrangements, and all seem very tranquil, but when I looked at your arrangement of choice, I thought " Oooooo theres tension in those rocks. Its funny how the two rocks facing each other change the mood of you scape. So there you go, for me your hardscape makes me tense, lol. Nice job pal!
How are you planning on fighting first stage algae with such a low biomass?

Cheers.


----------



## planter (20 Aug 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice one mate. I like the way you have presented your photo's, very Ukaps!
> 
> Its funny, Ive been looking at your numerous rock arrangements, and all seem very tranquil, but when I looked at your arrangement of choice, I thought " Oooooo theres tension in those rocks. Its funny how the two rocks facing each other change the mood of you scape. So there you go, for me your hardscape makes me tense, lol. Nice job pal!
> How are you planning on fighting first stage algae with such a low biomass?
> ...



Graeme, 

Like I said mate that Low biomass scares me. I may have to plant some stems to help initialy, Perhaps even a net full of riccia?  The gas is cranked right up and I will be dosing Excel daily. I do have a fully established filter so I wont run into some of the problems associated with cyling (touch wood). Glad you like the hardscape, I messed with it so much it started to drive me insane. In the end I just had to fill it!  I wont guarantee that it wont change as time goes by


----------



## TDI-line (21 Aug 2008)

Great update Planter, nice work.


----------



## Ray (21 Aug 2008)

Nice update planter, looks like it was a long day and heartbreaking to tear down the old scape...  I'm interested to see how it goes with the low biomass - you've even added fish, although I think compared to the new Aquasoil thier ammonia emissions are miniscule.  But as you say, a mature filter should be a major bonus.  

At the risk of putting the cat amongst the pigeons to my untutored eye it looks somewhat underweight to the right.  However I appreciate you've respected the golden ratio and that when the HC grows that may change things, so I will bear with you...


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Aug 2008)

Nice one Planter, all that playing around with your rocks clearly payed off   

It's a shame to see that scape broken down, it was one of my favorite UK scapes, blew me away if i'm honest.

Good luck with the new one


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2008)

Nice journal, and love the photography, going to keep an eye on this one, got try these Iwagumi one of these days! Guess I will need a new tank too lol
Keep up the good work and the great scapes


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

i am sure this will be as good as lust glaze, i loved that scape


----------



## planter (21 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice one Planter, all that playing around with your rocks clearly payed off
> 
> It's a shame to see that scape broken down, it was one of my favorite UK scapes, blew me away if i'm honest.
> 
> Good luck with the new one




You have the final pics of 'lusty glaze' Dan so you know I Got pics of it at its best!!  Its in for the AGA so mission acomplished and time to move on. I look forward to putting those pics up on Ukaps when im allowed   


Ray, Thanks for sticking with me mate - LOL. I picture the right hand side being low with a HC carpet with a nice grassy area up on the hillside, we will see.  As for the fish, I will be taking most of them out. It was all I could do to put them in the new tank temporarily so I will reduce waste load very soon.  

Aaronnorth, Fingers crossed mate!  you will love the pics of Lusty glaze!! cant wait to show them off. I think it was my best scape to date. 

Those little HC stem were pearling yesterday .. awwwwwww bless em.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> You have the final pics of 'lusty glaze' Dan so you know I Got pics of it at its best!!


Yup! a worthy contender for UK's highest entry in the AGA i recon


----------



## planter (21 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> planter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stop it!


----------



## littletanker (22 Aug 2008)

stick with the second scape it looks great


----------



## Ark (25 Aug 2008)

nice iwagumi

how many kilos of dragon stone did you use

and what size is the biggest peice


----------



## planter (25 Aug 2008)

Ark said:
			
		

> nice iwagumi
> 
> how many kilos of dragon stone did you use
> 
> and what size is the biggest peice



Hi Ark,

I had a load of dragon stone to hand, much more than I used in this scape, couldnt tell you how many kilos are in this tank??? the bigsest peice is probobly 20/25cm by 10/15cm ???? Sorry not much help.


----------



## vauxhallmark (24 Oct 2008)

How's this doing? Got any progress pics?

Mark


----------



## tennis4you (24 Oct 2008)

I would love to see some pics too!  I like the aquascape you ended up going with, love the rocks and formation.


----------



## alip01 (8 Nov 2008)

Time for an update I think.  

The plants should be growing well by now.

Looks really good BTW, can't wait to see it with the HC carpet.


----------



## planter (9 Nov 2008)

Apologise for the delay in an update but other commitments have seen me have to put aside the plant tanks for a little while.

The tank is empty now after im afraid to confess neglect resulted in algae issues. The fishes were returned to My LFS.
I hope to get back on track soon.

I still have My cube tank running which is a simple island scape with crypto balansae centre peice. This tank I feel has not flourished as it still has what was identified as the 'Bad' batch of Eco complete as substrate. When I get the time this will be replaced.

Hope to get back on form soon!

(AGA results coming round soon so look forward to seeing how my previous scapes do.)


----------

